# German Telekom VDSL-50



## Ravna (Aug 29, 2009)

I got VDSL-50 a few days ago (51384/10080 kBit/s) and can't get it to work.
The required router (Speedport W 721V) came a few days before the switch to VDSL 
and worked flawless with DSL 16000.
AFAIK this type of connection requires the vlan driver, which I compiled into my kernel.
The network part of rc.conf looks like this:


```
ppp_enable="YES"
cloned_interfaces="vlan8"
ifconfig_vlan8="inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 8 vlandev rl0"
ifconfig_rl0=up
ppp_mode="ddial"
ppp_profile="tcom"
```

This is my ppp.conf:

```
default:
set log Phase tun
set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0
tcom:
set device PPPoE:rl0
set MTU 1492
set MRU 1492 
set timeout 0
set dial
set login
set redial 0 0
set authname ******
set authkey ******
add default HISADDR
```

This is the output of ifconfig:

```
rl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=8<VLAN_MTU>
        ether 00:13:46:31:97:65
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3 
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
vlan8: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:13:46:31:97:65
        inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 8 parent interface: rl0
tun0: flags=8051<UP,POINTOPOINT,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        Opened by PID 419
```

As you can see, tun0 just sits there and does nothing.
I enabled proxy and gateway in ppp.conf/rc.conf and added the routers IP adress to resolv.conf
Didn't help, though.



Am I missing something ?


----------



## aragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Never worked with a setup like this, but if you need to enable a vlan then you presumably also have to tell ppp to negotiate PPPoE over that vlan interface.  So change:


```
tcom:
set device PPPoE:rl0
```

To:

```
tcom:
set device PPPoE:vlan8
```


----------



## Ravna (Aug 29, 2009)

Thx for your reply but it makes no difference.
I wonder if I'm on the wrong path with this vlan thingy . .


----------



## aragon (Aug 29, 2009)

Are you sure you need to run PPPoE?

For more useful debugging you should increase ppp's logging and check /var/log/ppp.log.


----------



## honk (Aug 30, 2009)

> The required router (Speedport W 721V)


 You are about to use VDSL without this router, right?!

Never used VDSL, but I found some documents in the internet that state that Telekom expects everything tagged with vlan id 7, you configured 8?! Also, why do you configure static ip-addresses? Could not believe that it is required to vlan-tag all packets with VDSL, but it seems that this is true. 

cheers,
honk


----------



## BigTrouble (Aug 30, 2009)

*VDSL and PPPOE*

@aragon : take a look @ ...

http://un.geeig.net/openbsd-vdsl.html

*b i g t r o u b l e*


----------



## ohauer (Aug 30, 2009)

> ifconfig_vlan8="inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 vlan 8 vlandev rl0"


If I remember most what I have read vlan should by *ID7* and not ID8.

There is an article about VDSL with pfSense on the german heise web
http://www.heise.de/netze/pfSense-als-VDSL-Router--/artikel/116739

Maybe this help to solve your issues.


----------



## Ravna (Aug 31, 2009)

I spent some quality time with Google/manpages and it seems everything is ok.
Except, it's not working . . 
However, there are no error messages.

/var/log/ppp.log says:


```
tun0: Phase: deflink: Connected!
tun0: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
tun0: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
tun0: Phase: deflink: Disconnected!
tun0: Phase: deflink: carrier -> hangup
tun0: Phase: deflink: Connect time: 5 secs: 0 octets in, 0 octets out
tun0: Phase: deflink: 0 packets in, 0 packets out
tun0: Phase:  total 0 bytes/sec, peak 0 bytes/sec
tun0: Phase: deflink: hangup -> opening
tun0: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (30) for redialing.
```

BTW,
this connection can't even be set up the "normal way" under XP.
You have to type the routers IP into a browser,which brings up a webpage,and fill in the login details.
Needless to say that this page doesn't come up on Freebsd.
I wonder if the bloody thing is designed to work with Windows only.


----------



## honk (Sep 1, 2009)

Ravna, you did not clarify if you are about to go with your router or without. The setup is completely different depending on what you are planning to do. If you want to use your router, you don't need vlan-tagging and pppoe on your FreeBSD box. Your Windows box is configured with DHCP, gets an ip-address from the router and thats the reason why you can reach the routers web-interface.

cheers,
honk


----------



## Ravna (Sep 2, 2009)

This Speedport thing is an all-in-one device.
Modem, Router, WLAN, IPTV, VOIP, Telephone . .
You plug it into a splitter and everything else into the Speeedport.


----------



## Ravna (Sep 2, 2009)

*Solved*

Turns out this Speedport thing does everything on it's own.
Once plugged in it auto-configures itself.
There's no need for ppp or vlan.
All you need is ifconfig_rl0="DHCP" in /etc.rc.conf
and the routers IP address in resolv.conf.


----------

